# تحكم الي (automatic control)



## جرح الضمير (3 ديسمبر 2012)

دروس التحكم الالي 
شرح كامل لكل مواضيع التحكم للدكتور شادي منشي بجامعة ام القرى على الرابط 

ايضا يحتوي على واجبات وتجارب وكل ماتحتاجه مع حلول تلك الواجباتAutomatic Control » ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط£ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ‰


----------

